# A Round Tuit



## Steve Maskery (14 Jul 2017)

I've been meaning to do this for years.
When I swap from planing to thicknessing I have to remove the fence and find somewhere to put it. As the PT is next to the TS, the TS usually becomes its resting place, for a few minutes at least, until it becomes in the way again when I want to use the saw. I then move it somewhere else, until it's in the way there as well.

So I've glued three pieces of wood together and bolted them to the back panel of the machine. A 20 minute job that has been put off for over a decade!


----------



## Glynne (14 Jul 2017)

And I'll give you less than a day before you start putting stuff on your new "table"!
I probably spend more time moving tools, wood, coffee cups etc than I do actually woodworking. My bandsaw & RAS tables seem to be the favourite.


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jul 2017)

Glynne":1y3vn5je said:


> And I'll give you less than a day before you start putting stuff on your new "table"!




I did a 'ruthless' clearout recently and swore that I'd never store stuff on my bandsaw or sawbench again...


Fast forward 5 minutes, and .... :roll:


----------



## deema (15 Jul 2017)

What a great new table for passing stuff back and forth through the thicknesser!!


----------



## Blockplane (18 Jul 2017)

Idea duly borrowed - both P/T and bandsaw fences are crying out for something like that - thanks Steve!


----------



## PAC1 (30 Jul 2017)

That looks about knee height for the purpose of walking into it!


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Jul 2017)

It would be if I could walk past it on that side. It's between the PT and the TS


----------



## Glynne (30 Jul 2017)

Steve Maskery":v9amrzj8 said:


> It would be if I could walk past it on that side. It's between the PT and the TS


Great idea - only the cyclone I bought from you sits there so as to reduce the travel between both machines!


----------

